

Xerox scanners/photocopiers randomly alter numbers (no OCR involved) - raphman
http://www.dkriesel.com/en/blog/2013/0802_xerox-workcentres_are_switching_written_numbers_when_scanning

======
russellsprouts
Looks like a poorly implemented compression algorithm, or something. It's
scary to think what this could cause, though.

